# Does D-Link 2750U best for me ?



## arka (Aug 26, 2012)

I am going to get BSNL broadband . The plan is *rural combo uld 500*. I am thinking to buy a wireless router + modem..(because i have a wifi phone)..
My choice is *D-Link 2750U* because it has many good review in flipkart and very nice features like usb etc.  Is the router good enough ? Also take a look at my bsnl broadband plan and suggest me if there is a better one.. I have one more question. Does the modem supports custom firmwares like ddwrt , tomato ? because they can extend the functionality of the router.Thanks in Advance.....

Sorry for the gramatical mistake on the title....


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

never go.for.it.....i had replacement for 2 times still it got very unstable wifi connections and disconnections...So I asked for refund from fk...they gave me..


----------



## arka (Aug 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> never go.for.it.....i had replacement for 2 times still it got very unstable wifi connections and disconnections...So I asked for refund from fk...they gave me..


then what modem you are recommending ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

TP-LINK 150 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router TD-W8951ND | Router | Flipkart.com
^^This one!


----------

